# Winter Warm-up Guarantees Ending on Monday 01/26/15



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This email is from Uber_Dallas.
But I don't see why this wouldn't be Applicable to All the 48 Markets that saw the Rate Cuts on Jan 9th.
*
I'd posted this info on Tuesday, and suggested that Drivers email Uber for confirmation:*
*https://uberpeople.net/threads/la-oc-guarantee-results-please-post-after-the-weekend.11660/page-3#post-150419*
*I guess no one followed through with emailing Uber...
*


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

The guys hasn't even done a trip yet


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

just drive said:


> The guys hasn't even done a trip yet


Yes.
Please reread the email.
The operative phrase is "*Although* you haven't completed your first trip, ...we wanted to inform you that the *Guarantees Will Expire On Monday January 26th."*


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Yes.
> Please reread the email.
> The operative phrase is "*Although* you haven't completed your first trip, ...we wanted to inform you that the *Guarantees Will Expire On Monday January 26th."*


I think he was finding the humor (and sadness) in that.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This email is from Uber_Dallas.
> But I don't see why this wouldn't be Applicable to All the 48 Markets that saw the Rate Cuts on Jan 9th.
> *
> I'd posted this info on Tuesday, and suggested that Drivers email Uber for confirmation:*
> ...


Each market seems to be evaluated differently. Nashville guarantees actually went up starting this weekend by about $2. The drivers here were not warming up to the new rates or guarantees. Although, I wouldn't count on any of this farther than I can throw it. It can obviously be pulled at any time.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

We have already decided that we will stop driving once the guarantees are gone. It's barely worth it with them, but it's definitely not worth it without them. Plan to still drive for Lyft, but will be saying goodbye to Uber. Haven't gotten an email yet here on an end date so should be interesting to see if it ends up being the same as DFW.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Wait, Uber! Let me refer all my friends and family first to you


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

This bullshit email about ending guarantees due to increased earning was preprogrammed the same day they cut the rates


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Pure Madness..... Stop driving !


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 4184
> This email is from Uber_Dallas.
> But I don't see why this wouldn't be Applicable to All the 48 Markets that saw the Rate Cuts on Jan 9th.
> *
> ...


I could be wrong on this but what I'm thinking here it something has to do NEW driver guarantee .


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I did email and ask when the winter warm up guarantee would end. Here is the text of the response:

We are implementing these price changes now because the months following the holiday season are notoriously slow, resulting in low trip demand and a slump in partner earnings. However, we will be evaluating the results of these price changes very closely to ensure they have the biggest positive impact possible for both riders and drivers. To that end, we have also introduced the hourly fare guarantees detailed in the e-mail you received.

We will be closely monitoring the results of this initiative, and if we find that the results are not as positive as expected, we will definitely take a second look at prices and make any necessary adjustments.

Thanks again for your feedback. Please let me know if there's anything else I can help with.

Best,

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Uber Support


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Looks like Dallas is a test to see if drivers will keep driving


----------



## ldriva (Jan 23, 2015)

History shows us once they do it in one market they'll do it in others. Thank God I'm on my way out the door. I should have a new job within 2 weeks and my business will start doing better.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Well. Those who drove were ****ed with Vaseline and a dab of Crisco. I guess they're putting it back in the cabinet. If u continue to drive, just bend over and grunt really loud. You can do it.


----------



## Wamba1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I did email and ask when the winter warm up guarantee would end. Here is the text of the response:
> 
> We are implementing these price changes now because the months following the holiday season are notoriously slow, resulting in low trip demand and a slump in partner earnings. However, we will be evaluating the results of these price changes very closely to ensure they have the biggest positive impact possible for both riders and drivers. To that end, we have also introduced the hourly fare guarantees detailed in the e-mail you received.
> 
> ...


I got that exact email, word for word, right after I complained about the price cuts on 1/11. Charlotte NC


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Wamba1 said:


> I got that exact email, word for word, right after I complained about the price cuts on 1/11. Charlotte NC


Yeah, business is slow, so there is less profit,

therefore we must pay drivers less and add even more drivers.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Wamba1 said:


> I got that exact email, word for word, right after I complained about the price cuts on 1/11. Charlotte NC


That is why I hardly ever e mail customer support. It is an exercise in futility. You get as much info going to the FAQ page.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Casandria said:


> We have already decided that we will stop driving once the guarantees are gone. It's barely worth it with them, but it's definitely not worth it without them. Plan to still drive for Lyft, but will be saying goodbye to Uber. Haven't gotten an email yet here on an end date so should be interesting to see if it ends up being the same as DFW.


I drove an early morninG guarantee for the first time today. Houston 6-9 am. At 4:30 - 6am it was surging a lot. I had caught an airport ride before 6 and wasn't there. Right at 6 as I was coming back from the airport all surging stopped like magic. Was some after that but pretty sporadic.

Anyway my point is maybe when the guarantees are not in place drivers who know where to go and hustle might do better and there will be more surges as many folks are just working the guarantees now and won't be on the road consistently at those times.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> That is why I hardly ever e mail customer support. It is an exercise in futility. You get as much info going to the FAQ page.


Whenever I get a reply from support I spend the rest of my day angry at being treated like a moron.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I drove an early morninG guarantee for the first time today. Houston 6-9 am. At 4:30 - 6am it was surging a lot. I had caught an airport ride before 6 and wasn't there. Right at 6 as I was coming back from the airport all surging stopped like magic. Was some after that but pretty sporadic.
> 
> Anyway my point is maybe when the guarantees are not in place drivers who know where to go and hustle might do better and there will be more surges as many folks are just working the guarantees now and won't be on the road consistently at those times.


You may do better then the guarantee but you will never do better then before the fare cuts.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I drove an early morninG guarantee for the first time today. Houston 6-9 am. At 4:30 - 6am it was surging a lot. I had caught an airport ride before 6 and wasn't there. Right at 6 as I was coming back from the airport all surging stopped like magic. Was some after that but pretty sporadic.
> 
> Anyway my point is maybe when the guarantees are not in place drivers who know where to go and hustle might do better and there will be more surges as many folks are just working the guarantees now and won't be on the road consistently at those times.


Our guarantees aren't that specific. They're $12/hr except for Friday and Saturday from 5pm-3am when they go to $18/hr. I really think a lot of drivers dropped out after the first week of lower rates when they saw that the guarantees aren't really what they seem to be because in reality it's $9.6/hr and $14.40/hr. We've been having colors and surges all over town since last Thursday that we never had before and a lot less cars on the rider app. I saw a sign on a Mexican food restaurant for counter and kitchen staff at $9/hr, it really is pathetic.


----------



## gooberon (Jan 7, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Well. Those who drove were ****ed with Vaseline and a dab of Crisco. I guess they're putting it back in the cabinet. If u continue to drive, just bend over and grunt really loud. You can do it.


They didn't use Vaseline or crisco


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

gooberon said:


> They didn't use Vaseline or crisco


Spit???


----------



## rideshareprincess (Jan 14, 2015)

What the heck, I sent an email about the Dallas guarantee, and he said that the guarantee would be active for another two months! Also.. any other cities seeing the guarantee go away?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

rideshareprincess said:


> What the heck, I sent an email about the Dallas guarantee, and he said that the guarantee would be active for another two months! Also.. any other cities seeing the guarantee go away?


A Nashville email I saw said that the guarantees would remain while the winter cuts were in effect. At least, I think that's what it says.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Guarantee Ended 
I still see lots of cars....
Too bad..... if Dallas takes it we will be next.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

We'll see if the drivers who said they would stop driving once the guarantee ends will put their money where their mouth is.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> We'll see if the drivers who said they would stop driving once the guarantee ends will put their money where their mouth is.


Speaking for us personally, we won't have a choice. With the rate cuts, it costs to drive without the guarantees.


----------



## Drive777 (Jan 23, 2015)

rideshareprincess said:


> What the heck, I sent an email about the Dallas guarantee, and he said that the guarantee would be active for another two months! Also.. any other cities seeing the guarantee go away?


I'm in Dallas and I never got an e-mail similar to the one in the original post. I wonder if they're selectively disqualifying drivers now?


----------



## UberNorthDfw (Nov 22, 2014)

Dfw here also, have no email like that



Drive777 said:


> I'm in Dallas and I never got an e-mail similar to the one in the original post. I wonder if they're selectively disqualifying drivers now?


----------



## lukebro22 (Jan 13, 2015)

Casandria said:


> Our guarantees aren't that specific. They're $12/hr except for Friday and Saturday from 5pm-3am when they go to $18/hr. I really think a lot of drivers dropped out after the first week of lower rates when they saw that the guarantees aren't really what they seem to be because in reality it's $9.6/hr and $14.40/hr. We've been having colors and surges all over town since last Thursday that we never had before and a lot less cars on the rider app. I saw a sign on a Mexican food restaurant for counter and kitchen staff at $9/hr, it really is pathetic.


I've noticed this too,they seemed to have re-zoned the boundaries for surge pricing too, for instance, at&t has its own zone. My theory on this is that uber has been paying out guarantees in SA in larger amounts than expected. They have lost money on me three weeks in a row now (my guarantees have been higher than my uber fees). There has definitely been higher and more frequent surges lately, my theory is that this is uber's way of passing on the cost of guarantees to the riders by making it less likely that we won't reach 12 or 18/hr.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's an interesting theory, but the loss of cars on the rider app has me wondering if people didn't bail out. I had several pax make the comment that there weren't any drivers. Obviously, there are, but they had been used to getting one in less than 5 minutes as opposed to 10-15. The app was all jacked up this weekend and I missed several pings as well as not being able to end trips without rebooting my phone 10 times. My guarantees haven't been higher than my fares, but I did email them about the fact that I should have made more had their app been working. It wasn't even that busy of a weekend. The weekend before was much crazier and I didn't have any issues at all with the app. I'm only expecting a canned response back with some drivel about working hard to improve it, blah, blah blah.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

The people who did the Uber lease. Can't stop driving. They still have to pay that $800 Prius note


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

UberNorthDfw said:


> Dfw here also, have no email like that


Ditto


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Casandria said:


> We have already decided that we will stop driving once the guarantees are gone. It's barely worth it with them, but it's definitely not worth it without them. Plan to still drive for Lyft, but will be saying goodbye to Uber. Haven't gotten an email yet here on an end date so should be interesting to see if it ends up being the same as DFW.


with you 100%


----------

